

Throwww Introduces More Features - sfard
http://throwww.com/a/1i8

======
mnicole
You're doing a really great job with this and I hope it encourages people to
write from the heart. One thing I'd suggest (if it hasn't already) is adding a
padding at the bottom of the pages so that the last comment isn't butting up
against the bottom of the browser. I like being able to scroll past the
content enough so that it is 100-200px above the page end.

~~~
sfard
Thanks. I hope so too.

And good feedback. I was meaning to add some padding, but it somehow slipped
my mind!

------
wodow
I enjoyed the get-going immediacy - something more apps should do more of.

One thing that threw me off my stride: hitting return in the Article Title
field let me make arbitrarily multiline article titles. I expected it would
take my cursor to the Article Body. Is this deliberate? How often do people
want titles containing linebreaks?

~~~
sfard
Thanks - I think more apps don't do it partly because they don't prioritize
the single thing they want to be amazing at. Throwww only really has one
broad-use case... writing shit... so it makes it easier to do this.

Wish I could say it was optional, but I'm not that clever.

I thought most people used "tab" to go to the next field. Didn't occur to me
that "enter" was common. Looks like it is for at least one person. Let me do
some reading/surveying. I might add that to next version. Thanks again.

~~~
wodow
It's because interacting with the app felt like interacting with a page in a
word processor.

e.g. in Microsoft Word, if you select Heading Style, type heading text and
then hit enter, the cursor is moved to a new paragraph (with the style
automatically changed to body text or similar).

LibreOffice Writer does the same.

